

Changing a User-Agent is a bad idea for your privacy - tony_red
http://privacysucks.com/blog/2011/04/changing-a-user-agent-is-a-bad-idea-for-your-privacy/

======
ghiculescu
The only time I really change my user agent is when I want to see how a
website will format itself on, say, an iPad, without actually grabbing an iPad
and testing it. In such a case my privacy is hardly a big deal.

I'm not sure as to how my user agent could be a big deal (this article
obviously suggests it is) - can someone explain?

~~~
tony_red
This could be used in fingerprinting and user tracking. The more custom your
environment is, the more you stand out from everybody else.

